# Passwortschutz für einen Ordner vergeben



## schnuffituffi (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo, bitte entschuldigt die blöde Frage, mein Administrator lässt mich hängen.

Ich muss dringend einen Ordner auf dem Webserver Passwortschützen.   
Kann mir jemand helfen?

Danke Martina


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Juni 2005)

Ich nehme an, dass da Linux das falsche Forum ist.
Denn ich vermute, dass Du den Ordner vor unberechtigtem Zugriff aus dem Internet per Passwort schuetzen willst, das kannst Du per htaccess machen. Dazu gibt es mein ich ein Tutorial und im Bereich Web-Server wahrscheinlich so einige Threads.

Falls Du aber doch einen Ordner lokal mit einem Passwort versehen willst faellt mir da im Moment keine Loesung ein die mit Linux-Bordmitteln machbar waere.
Moeglicherweise bietet die SE_Linux-Erweiterung sowas, glaube aber nicht.
Vielleicht liesse sich sowas ueber LIDS (Linux Intrusion Detection System) regeln, bin da aber auch nicht sicher.


----------



## schnuffituffi (9. Juni 2005)

Danke erstmal,

wenn ich weiß in welche richtung ich suchen muss finde ich schon eine Lösung.

Danke nochmal für die Tipps.


----------

